

Ask HN: Learning about machine vision? - tjr

Any recommendations on where to start learning about machine vision?<p>A well-written (but not gargantuan) printed book would be preferred.
======
metachris
O'Reilly "Learning OpenCV" is very well written and covers a wide range of
topics.

[http://www.amazon.com/Learning-OpenCV-Computer-Vision-
Librar...](http://www.amazon.com/Learning-OpenCV-Computer-Vision-
Library/dp/0596516134)

------
jbr
Somewhat generic advice: Find a good local bookstore (way easier in cities,
particularly those with universities) and start flipping through relevant
books until you find one that speaks in language _you_ understand -- there's
really no substitute for this, since your background (maths/physics/compsci)
and learning style are super-relevant.

I'm a really big fan of MIT press textbooks; they consistently are of
excellent quality and authorship (and no, I didn't go to MIT). They're not
cheap, but they're significantly cheaper than taking a course.

